
What is shitty about DevOps? - Derrick_Blake
Everyone has been saying how amazing DevOps is (like this ebook I found http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2nkTaZY) What are some of the biggest loopholes&#x2F;flaws about it? Thoughts?
======
dmuth
The page in question asks for all sorts of personal info in order to read the
book. Not cool, man.

~~~
Derrick_Blake
Fucking forms. I have the link from my email directly to the book.
[http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/228391/UpGuard/ebooks/pdfs/eBo...](http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/228391/UpGuard/ebooks/pdfs/eBook__DevOps_for_Cynics.pdf?hsCtaTracking=57e9ec11-cf2b-4c65-b002-48772796cc7f%7C291b0cf1-80a3-469b-88d7-9a1e6a419fe9&__hstc=103600479.26a7e4ad53e31df996285c8055d2653a.1483566688209.1489518011108.1489522600259.181&__hssc=103600479.1.1489525311997&__hsfp=2226686076)

